# What's your favorite sticker provider?



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I need get some stickers printed and was just wondering what some of the vendors you've all used are and which are your favorite.

I've done a lot of research on my own and so far Sticker Robot is at the top of my list, but I wish they could print less than 1000 (really only want a couple hundred).

The sticker I need to get done would be a 3x3 or 4x4, 1-color, die-cut design. (Sticker Robot is coming in at about .25 a sticker for this). Anyone know who can do less than a 1000 at this price?

Thanks.
-Topher


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

CrossYourHeart said:


> I need get some stickers printed and was just wondering what some of the vendors you've all used are and which are your favorite.
> 
> I've done a lot of research on my own and so far Sticker Robot is at the top of my list, but I wish they could print less than 1000 (really only want a couple hundred).
> 
> ...


 
Try Don at MX Pro Graphic for a qoute: 330-658-7518 mxprographx.com

I have gotten thousands of stickers from him. Great quality. Works with you to get the most out of the sheet price.

He has diff types available. The lower quality is great. But if you want something that will last through pressure washing the higher end ones are amazing.

Not to mention he is lighting fast, or has been. It's nothing to order on Mon and have on my doorstep on Friday.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

try jakprints.com

we get stickers there and they look great


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Also look at stickerguy.com and stickergiant.com


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll look into those.


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

Pwear said:


> Also look at stickerguy.com and stickergiant.com


 
Yeah, stickerguy.com I have used them for years for cheap, small jobs. But their delivery times average 30-45 days. By the time it comes in I forgot what I ordered. lol


----------



## eFinWear (Sep 10, 2009)

We have a company out of NJ do our stickers called Bus 2 Design (bus2design.com). They do a full color sticker rather than a screen printed sticker...they look awesome!


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

TheJaspMan said:


> Yeah, stickerguy.com I have used them for years for cheap, small jobs. But their delivery times average 30-45 days. By the time it comes in I forgot what I ordered. lol



Good god man!

My wife would kick me out by then... I go nuts if I don't have stuff within 5 business days. Then again, I am painfully impatient.

Maybe that's why I like dealing with companies within 1 day by UPS ground.


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

I like and have used Sticker Robot.


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

I use http://contagiousgraphics.com 
They do some top notch work!


----------

